# Tamron 24-70 VC 2.8 auto focus jump problem



## Imagination_landB (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got the new 2.8 VC lense. Everything is perfect except one thing. When the auto focus is on, it is fast and focuses well, but the image jump to the right a little..Right after the focus as stopped, the image makes a little jump t the right. I have a 60d, so no micro adjust...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2012)

sounds like the old IS on canons where you can see the IS move if its on a tripod like the 300 f4L IS for example
were you using it on a tripod by any chance? or is this all the time


----------



## Imagination_landB (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok I just cheked and it's the VC.. no I was not using a tripod.. it always does it


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2012)

i'd possibly see about checking it against another copy in the store perhaps its faulty, tamron are renouned for exceedingly poor quality control


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2012)

When IS (VC) kicks in, the image might seem to jump a little, its a good way for you to know it locked in. I doubt id the jump is very much, but if it decenters the image, its a problem.


----------



## Sycotek (Jun 29, 2012)

Similar experience to the Tammy 70-300 VC USD however my work around (which I do with all my 'IS' lenses) is power up the servo by tapping [af on] to send power to the lens. Then by the time its at your eye there is no power up lag and IS is up and running  The 70-300 did jump when the VC kicked in, was actually better then the EF 70-300 f4-5.6 IS in terms of IS and build imo.

If it's a small jump - dont worry that's how the tammys work.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't return it I work in the great North and I ordered it in an ontario store(aden camera) and their policy is 10 days.. and I'm from Quebec so..Ad yes it does decenter the image.. I'm gonna try it with Tamron canada when I come back home.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah I would only warranty a tamron for 10 days too

sorry to hear it I bought a tamron lens once...
its the last time i make that mistake


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2012)

That is one area where Adorama and others with a 30 day return add value. With Adorama, you do not need to get a RMA, just download their return form fill it out, and send it back.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 29, 2012)

Imagination_landB said:


> Right after the focus as stopped, the image makes a little jump t the right. I have a 60d, so no micro adjust...



Everything I've read about this lens and the samples I've tried didn't show this behavior, I think it's a warranty or return case. In fact, on the samples I tried the vc lock was barely noticeable. The vc might a little time to swing in if you run&gun, but afaik there definitely shouldn't be a statistically significant jump to just one direction. Even if you probably don't want to hear this: What you're experiencing is the larger product variance (some call it qc issues) of Tamron and other 3rd party manufacturers.


----------



## ddl (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine (bought in Calgary) jumps visably to lock focus the first time used especially if extremely defocused to begin with. After that the movement in the viewfinder is hardly noticeable.

Ask Tamron Canada (Amplis) about servicing if you have an issue as you have a 6 year Tamron Canada warranty.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 29, 2012)

That was one of the known complaints with Tamron's VC. I think it was the 17-50 lens of theirs where it was the worst; to the point that it would make most of your images soft because the VC would take too long to kick in. My 70-300 had the issue a little bit, but I never expected to instantly snap pictures if my camera had been at my side for a while anyway.

I'd definitely return it and get another copy; it might be less of an issue then


----------



## alphadelta (Jul 4, 2012)

Is this the issue you mean?

https://vimeo.com/45201876
password: tamron

It's totally alien to me, maybe I'm missing something though! Video is great, but stills and auto focus it has a mind of its own for a second, when compared to IS on Canons which I am familiar with..

Other than that a great lens. 

Do I send back or keep?...

Andy


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 4, 2012)

alphadelta said:


> Is this the issue you mean?



Ugh, I nearly bought the Tamron today - now I'll have a look at it again and look for the slow vc. Maybe it's qc issue, too - on the 3 lenses I tried vc worked just fine when looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## alphadelta (Jul 5, 2012)

Please let me know how you get on, I love this lens but it is noticeable in live view and through the viewfinder, albeit very subtle..


----------

